# Lord Protector British Batman



## lwhitehead (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi folks I need help with my British Batman Lord Protector, He is a Peer of the realm a Duke, His Dukedom power and wealth is based on the Dukes of Devinshire the most wealthy and powerful peers after the Royal Family in the UK.


I need help please



LW


----------



## bdcharles (Apr 11, 2016)

What sort of help are you after?


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 11, 2016)

Help is here, now where does it hurt?


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 11, 2016)

Well I need help on the London Police and Criminal underworld, what type of criminals there are.


He is a Peer of the realm, the highest is a Duke. This Dukedom is based on Duke of Devonshire the most richest and powerful Peer after the Royal Family in the UK, the problem is that currently there are 30 Peers in the UK I need to find a title that hasn't bin used in last 50 years.


His Vigilante costume is across between a 18th Century Highwayman and Napoleonic Calvary Officer,


His Skill and Training is on the same level as Batman,


LW


----------



## Patrick (Jun 11, 2016)

I like the concept of an 18th-century highwayman/vigilante. I think Batman may well have been your inspiration, but I would drop the direct comparison and concentrate on developing a story for your character. What's led to him becoming a vigilante? 

Anyay, here's something I found on the policing in that period with a quick engine search. http://www.oldbaileyonline.org/static/Policing.jsp


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 12, 2016)

He is current timeframe same as Batman, The Vigilante Costume had to as differant as I could make it. Original I wanted him to be official Vigilante of London but DC Comic kept The Knight a 3rd rate copy of Batman,


Here a fact Batman not a master of all things a person once asked what he can't do he answered Needlepoint,



LW


----------



## wainscottbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Some people just come for the comments. I came here because the title made me think of Downton Abbey or the dreamy world of Literary Britainnia. I'm sorry, I'm not getting it. Is this a troll post? I'm LMAO. Maybe I'm just not getting it...


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jun 18, 2016)

Your character may need to be closer to Zorro than Batman in comparison. Sometimes having a fairly common title is what allows the person to hide in plain sight. Don Diego de la Vega (Zorro) had a title that gave him access to locations and information that a peasant wouldn't have, however his title wasn't so high or singular that he brought attention to himself wherever he went.


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 13, 2016)

No this isn't a Troll post I'm serious about my Lord Protector Vigilante character, you see it's a perfect cover in the UK the higher you go on Bluebloods and in the great houses more of a Twit they are. This one of the reasons of his support staff with his Butler is a Driver/Bodyguard a former SGM of the Royal Highlanders who he first met at Sandhurst.

LW


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Oct 14, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> No this isn't a Troll post I'm serious about my Lord Protector Vigilante character, you see it's a perfect cover in the UK the higher you go on Bluebloods and in the great houses more of a Twit they are. This one of the reasons of his support staff with his Butler is a Driver/Bodyguard a former SGM of the Royal Highlanders who he first met at Sandhurst.
> 
> LW



So it is similar to the Green Hornet then. Try being being more specific with your questions so that you can find better help. From what I understandx you need help with finding information on Titles and police process and proceedure, and criminal activity around that time period?


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 15, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> No this isn't a Troll post I'm serious about my Lord Protector Vigilante character, you see it's a perfect cover in the UK the higher you go on Bluebloods and in the great houses more of a Twit they are. This one of the reasons of his support staff with his Butler is a Driver/Bodyguard a former SGM of the Royal Highlanders who he first met at Sandhurst.
> 
> LW



So he's a British Vigilante Green Hornet Batman ripoff? If I may ask what's his 'superhero' name?


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 8, 2017)

No this was a serious character It is inspired by Batman, In the US a WASP Elite is Bruce Wayne but in the UK a Peer of the Realm is the Elite and as Duke of Westminster his social position is used as the prefect cover.

LW


----------



## SystemCheck (Jan 11, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> So he's a British Vigilante Green Hornet Batman ripoff? If I may ask what's his 'superhero' name?



His name is ... Bingo.


----------



## SystemCheck (Jan 11, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> No this was a serious character It is inspired by Batman, In the US a WASP Elite is Bruce Wayne but in the UK a Peer of the Realm is the Elite and as Duke of Westminster his social position is used as the prefect cover.
> 
> LW



You have an interesting idea. However, in all seriousness, this character of yours doesn't seem original in the slightest. Someone of higher social standing [Bruce Wayne], who turns into a vigilante [Bruce Wayne], using his higher social position as cover [Bruce Wayne]. 

You may as well call him Wayne Bruce and his alter-ego Namtab. 


Changing his social standing, making him a Duke, doesn't change that fact. Nor does giving him an 18th century costume when he is situated in the modern era.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't use the Duke of Westminster since there is already one and very rich, can anyone give me and good ideas for a Dukedom for a Peer,


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (May 13, 2017)

Folks I still need help with this,


LW


----------

